# Slow data transfer rates from external DVD writer.

## dE_logics

I get data transfer rates of ~2MBps on my external writer (when copying)...it's much higher with windows. It can copy a 1.1 GB file in ~1.50 minutes.

Same problem persists with Ubuntu live CD.

Any ideas?

dmesg|grep usb

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input7

generic-usb 0003:1B1A:0000.0001: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2/input0

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
```

----------

## paulbiz

Maybe try different I/O schedulers. On my phone deadline is many times faster than cfq.

----------

## dE_logics

Hummm...I'll try changing that, I'm currently using deadline.

----------

